

Ember 1.0 RC3 released - davidroetzel
http://emberjs.com/blog/2013/04/21/ember-1-0-rc3.html

======
ollysb
Really good to see the testing experience get some attention.

An area that has caught me out many times has been when my naming hasn't quite
matched the conventions. Because ember provides default implementations at
runtime you don't know if your implementation has actually been picked up. Is
there any way to enable some logging output that would show whether the
default or custom implementation is being used? If not this would be a great
addition to the development experience.

~~~
schmrz
I've been wondering about the same thing.

You can print out {{controller}} in your template to see the name. If it's
generated it will say something like "generated controller xyz". If your
custom one is picked up it will print that out.

It would be great however to include some debugging tools since sometimes you
can even wonder how to name your templates.

~~~
ebryn
I think you meant to suggest: {{log controller}}

------
Jhsto
I wish they would work more on ember-data and documentation.

I genuinely spent my weekend figuring out how features work trough trial and
error.

~~~
avolcano
I've been working a bit on Ember Data documentation (particularly filling out
the API documentation), and would love to hear the specifics of what you felt
wasn't clear!

I know that the documentation right now is _really_ lacking, but it's hard to
tell what needs improvement when you're not the one trying to learn it :)

------
devilsenigma
I just upgraded, and it seems quite snappy. Definitely see the performance
upgrades working. Good job Ember team!

------
captain_obvious
Just upgraded to rc3... my app does seem faster or am I just hallucinating.
Awesome job guys.

~~~
iamstef
I cannot guarantee you are not hallucinating for other reasons, but yes your
app should feel faster. The performance work that landed in rc3 is just paving
the way for a whole class of performance improvements. Stay tunned for more!

